# Will A Warmoth Neck fit on an Epiphone Les Paul Special II?



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

My brother has an Epiphone Les Paul Special II lying around the house and I was thinking of turning it into a sort of project guitar. Gut the electronics, strip the paint for a refinish and maybe get a Warmoth Gibson-style neck since the Epiphone has a bolt-on neck. Are there any sort of measurements that I should be looking into in order to see if the neck will fit properly into the Epiphone's body? I am a complete newbie when it comes to the construction aspect of guitars...I just play the damn things :tongue:


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Like a glove*

Measure the neck pocket and heel width of the existing neck? I've purchased several necks from Warmoth and they are a high quality product. Warmoth gives specific and exact dimensions for the necks they construct on their website.
Warmoth also follows Fender specs so I doubt it will fit properly. They do also make 24" 3/4 scale necks though.


----------



## michaeldwatson (Mar 15, 2012)

*Did It Work?*

I am looking to do the same thing. I just found this and wanted to know if it ended up working and if not what you did about the neck


----------

